# White tiger swimming



## Laura (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/americanidle/sets/1150694/
Ive seen other photos that are very scary looking!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow! I had no idea they went totally underwater. What beautiful pictures.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow those are some great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isa (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice picutres.

The white tiger is amazing and has a beatiful face ( a bit scary but beautiful  )

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2008)

Never saw one quite so grumpy when swimming.


----------

